# A deaf rider here.



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Hello! I've been lurking on horse forum for quite a while. Gained a lot of good knowledge and had lots of good laughs at the forums antics. 

I'm completely deaf. I have a spoiled rotten in a good way chestnut thoroughbred, Lucy Maud. 

Cassy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome Cassy.
May I ask, do you lip read? My neighbor is deaf. He (the dad) is. he seems to lip read well, but what do I know?

Can we see photos of your horse?


----------



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Yes I do lip read and sign American Sign Language. I wear a hearing aid as well. 

I was wondering if you know other deaf people who rides? I can't seem to find anything beside therapic riding or deaf horses. 

Working on figuring out how to post a picture hmm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Deafrider said:


> Yes I do lip read and sign American Sign Language. I wear a hearing aid as well.
> 
> I was wondering if you know other deaf people who rides? I can't seem to find anything beside therapic riding or deaf horses.
> 
> ...


I had a girl who helped me out in my barn for a while and she was deaf. Read lips and wore 2 hearing aids (when she remembered, LOL!). She runs barrels and trains her own horses. I wish she still worked for me, she was awesome with the horses and just an absolute doll to be around. I took her to auctions and shows with me to keep me focussed and she always ended up my partner in crime. Unfortunately, she turned 20 and discovered a boy....the boy.....and she got married and moved away. :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's certainly not unheard of. There is a girl who pro rodeos and she is deaf as well.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome. Some ranchers and some cowboys are deaf here.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Cassy!! I too, would love to see pics of your horse.


----------



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Hope this works <a href="http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b533/deafrider86/?action=view&current=null_zps7d2aed31.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b533/deafrider86/null_zps7d2aed31.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
_Posted via Mobile Device_ 

Ha ha opps. How can I upload a picture with the link?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Deafrider said:


> Hope this works! <a href="http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b533/deafrider86/?action=view&current=null_zps7d2aed31.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b533/deafrider86/null_zps7d2aed31.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you go to your photobucket account and "View Library", go to the picture you want and there's kind of a starburst looking thing in the upper right corner, hover over that with your mouse and a drop down menu will show up, click get links and then click on the Direct link. Come back here and click on the picture in the toolbar of the response window and paste your direct link in the space below where it says, "Please enter the URL of your image." and it should work for you.


----------



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Second try  http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b533/deafrider86/null_zps7d2aed31.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Got it! Thanks dream catcher. My goodness you guys know a few deafies. 

I bet it gets pretty interesting going trail riding with them. 

I'm usually riding almost backward watching my buddies face and eatting a lot of tree branches that i swear Lucy aims at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Your horse is cute! She has a sweet face


----------



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Thank you  she is very sweet and honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Lucy is super cute. 

One of my ASL professors was Deaf and owns horses. We never got to really talking horses (I had her for ASL101 and well...I didn't know enough to say much more than "I have a horse too!" :lol but she was all the time telling the class about shows she went to and such.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum Cassy! I don't know any deaf folks around here, but I live in a rather unpopulated area so there just not many people in general.

Lucy looks like an absolute doll


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome! 

My last BO is legally deaf, and one of her good friends who rides and drives is deaf and has a cochlear. Neither of them signed since they both have some hearing.


----------



## ApparentlyNuts4Horses (May 29, 2012)

Oh wow I'm surprised at how many of you know deaf people with horses. 
My barn owner is losing her hearing and I taught her the abcs and little signs. We have our own home signs when she gives me lessons and she really can pitch her voice (think drill sergeant). 
Feeling really welcomed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

